#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  TOT vs 3BB Fiber Optics Internet

## Beeboy

Hi everyone, 

I know this question has probably been asked a million times but considering it's a new year 2013 and TOT and 3BB are rolling out fiber optics for the masses, I'd like to consult with you guys and ask which ISP is better for fiber optics in your experience

*TOT or 3BB?*

My uses are for in Bangkok Ladprao area, for gaming to servers in North America so I'm looking for top pings/latency and minimal packet losses over raw broadband power.  You know what I mean?...........    

Any opinions and experiences would be appreciated.  There's a promotion going on with TOT and 3BB for Fiber Optics which is going for around 1300 per month for 20 mb/s which ends Jan 31 2013.  

Also can we avoid these common responses- 

_ping tests are unreliable and this is how you do it 
ya, this ISP is better, it works really well in Phuket_ 
_here, look at this complicated diagram that only a person who wouldn't need to ask this question could understand_  

Thanks all.  Need to make a decision soon

 ::chitown::

----------


## Thetyim

Take a look at this:
:: CAT Internet Map Links ::

It shows how much international and domestic bandwidth each ISP has.

----------


## Beeboy

> Take a look at this:
> [ CAT Internet Map Links ::[/url]
> 
> It shows how much international and domestic bandwidth each ISP has.


Awesome man.  Thanks!  What does it mean though?  I can't make that stuff out.  Do you mind doing the hard work for me? lol.  I live in Ladprao Ladprao district area.    

Are you saying i should go with CAT?  Does CAT have fiber optic service for home users??  

Should i have added this to the _please can we avoid these kind of responses._... =)

----------


## chassamui

> Take a look at this:
> :: CAT Internet Map Links ::
> 
> It shows how much international and domestic bandwidth each ISP has.


That reminds me of the route my Mrs took last time she was looking for shoes in the Mall,  :Wink:

----------


## dewokibo

Mrs took last time she was looking for shoes in the Mall

----------


## Beeboy

Is this how things get solved around here lol.  That's why i had to create this thread cuz every other one i found in search never gave a straight answer on topic!

 :tieme:

----------


## Thetyim

^

Go for 3BB

----------


## Necron99

^ He gave you an answer. The answer.
The ISP with the highest allocation of international bandwidth will most probably suit your needs best.
The fiber optic part (for international use) is twaddle as the choke point is the International junction, not in country speeds, ADSL 2 will likely max out over anything the ISP will serve you.
If you are not clever enough to figure this out then just grab a dtac 3g card or something. 

People that come on boards asking for help and then apply conditions unto what level and type of assistance they will deign to accept and further complain about the service they have received rarely have a good experience, even over fiber optic connections......

----------


## Beeboy

Thanks Thetyim

I was leaning towards TOT because it's government and they have access to all the newest infrastructure and stuff right?  Also because not many people use it as far as i know so there will be less resource/bandwidth sharing.  

But this international junction thingie makes sense.  5555555555

So you are saying that, the international junction or the choke point is what really matters.  And that diagram above alludes to this and it's illustration is irrespective of internet service provider - it's the national standard???? or CAT's standard??? (maybe i went to far with that one but....i'm trying to figure out why you recommended 3BB based on CAT info)

So i got one recommendation for 3BB (which accounts for international junctions.........right???)  Remember, this is all about the gaming man...lowest pings!

Would anyone like to elaborate why they agree or disagree 3BB is the way to go?  And of course in layman's terms just so we can clear the record.  

Sanks!   :cmn:

----------


## Koetjeka

I've got TOT here in Isaan and 80% of the time it doesn't work properly or doesn't work at all. They say that 3bb bandwidth is full so I will have to wait a few months...

----------


## Beeboy

> I've got TOT here in Isaan and 80% of the time it doesn't work properly or doesn't work at all. They say that 3bb bandwidth is full so I will have to wait a few months...


Thanks for the feedback Koetjeka.

The thing is though i live in BKK so i don't know if it's comparable.  One thing i would like to add is I currently use TOT wifii at home.  And it's pretty good i must say.  Good youtube downloading granted i am one of the only ones using it in my small apartment complex of 10.  (Shared wifii)  I normally get 340m/s ping to Canada and the best i ever ever got was 299m/s.  

Also like to add that at my work in Sathorn, we use TOT Fiber and ping to Canada 230-240 m/s.  It's a dreeeeeeeeeam my pew pew games which is why i was leaning towards TOT

anyone??......

----------


## Necron99

CAT owns the national infrastructure and except for some rural areas, doesn't really have a retail service anymore. All other companies lease infrastructure off of CAT.
TOT was/is the old government operated telephone service provider and is a buffalo.
True 3BB and others are commercial enterprises who are more competitive than TOT in general.

----------


## Thetyim

Ive just pinged San Francisco @ 335ms
I'm with TOT

----------


## Necron99

241 with 3bb

----------


## Neo

You want to game on US servers from Thailand... CoD? 
change your tag to xXBangkok_Bullet_MagnetXx then, 
you are going to get totally owned due to latency.

----------


## Eric Loh

How is that True not considered and in the fray? Because they don't have fiber optics Internet? I use True 3G for my IPad and find them pretty inconsistent.

----------


## Necron99

> How is that True not considered and in the fray? Because they don't have fiber optics Internet? I use True 3G for my IPad and find them pretty inconsistent.




Did yo just ask a question and then answer it yourself?

True gets a bad rap for service mostly I think.

----------


## Eric Loh

> Originally Posted by Eric Loh
> 
> 
> How is that True not considered and in the fray? Because they don't have fiber optics Internet? I use True 3G for my IPad and find them pretty inconsistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did yo just ask a question and then answer it yourself?
> ...


Opps. I think I did just that. You right and I am dropping True 3 G as well as Vision as EPL will not feature. Sorry for off topic. :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm looking for top pings/latency and minimal packet losses over raw broadband power.





> And of course in layman's terms just so we can clear the record.


so you pretended to know what you are talking about then proved you didn't

fair enough

Both TOT and 3BB are good, most of the time

and they both have problems occasionally

I use both, courtesy my neighbours, so have some comparison






> I was leaning towards TOT because it's government


I would have thought that private enterprise would be better!  but I don't think it is Gov any more anyway

----------


## Beeboy

Well i know the basics but that's about it.  Once you start talking about gateways with fancy diagrams, i'm done.  

So you are saying they are both pretty good right.  We're talking Fiber optics here right?

Well which one would you recommend over the other if you had to.........since you've used both,,,,,during their peak times and to web servers in North America and what not...

----------


## Beeboy

> 241 with 3bb


that is sweeeet man!!  

The 340 ping Sanfran (TOT) sounds right.  That's the average i get when gaming at home to Canadian server on my TOT wifii.  But that's no fiber.  At work, our TOT fiber gets 220-240 ping to Los Angeles  

So it's pretty much established that 3BB is better than TOT in the dsl department.  What is not is which one is better with fiber................. :Aussie: 

Edit: Connection stability plays into this as well.....

----------


## Beeboy

Oh yea, TRUE doesn't belong in here because they best they got is cable....ha!   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## t.s

my true cable has an average latency of 260 to san francisco.

----------


## Jesper

I havent used 3bb but I had some other isps before moving to the countryside and had to use TOT and in general, if you can avoid TOT do it. It is pretty horrible.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, once again, the man wants to know about FO cabling

----------


## TomU

I know this thread is old, but I need some information. I will move to Thailand around June  July 2015. The city I will be in is Hat-Yai. I was there the last half of December to the first half of January. I tested internet speed using a Dish Anywhere app on my iPhone and was able to watch most live US TV programs in HD via a 3BB 10 Mbps DSL modem and an 802.11N wireless router. Some programs (like Green Bay Packers playoff games) had a lot interruptions. My question is whether these interruptions will disappear if I upgrade to 20 Mbps fiber optics. Any thought?

----------


## BobR

If you want your internet to work well, give the installer 1000 Baht and promise him another 1000 after it's hooked up and working well.  After multiple call outs to 3BB, and internet so slow I couldn't watch a Youtube video I finally did that, he was there most of the day and the internet has been great ever since.   In the end, he was very happy and I was very happy and he even gave me his name and personal cell phone number and said to call him if I have any problems.  It was well worth it to save the frustration.

----------

